# Enable the Report this thread/post functionality



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

As the title.

A user can then click the button so the correct moderator group can be informed of an obscene/abusive/*post containing virus* post.

That way the user doesn't have to work out which of the mods in a group isn't active anymore :roll:

Justin


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Good idea.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

justtin said:


> As the title.
> 
> A user can then click the button so the correct moderator group can be informed of an obscene/abusive/*post containing virus* post.
> 
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Yea definately a good idea.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

won't happen though, you're meant to know the phone number of a mod to get them to deal with it.

3 more in the Other Marques forum now.....

And the one in this forum is still to be removed :-/


----------

